# HM KOI X HM KOI sister



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

Introduced the pair 4/21 and i was pretty nervous but all went well. Not as large of a spawn as i had hoped.


----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

FRY GUYS!!!!









Fry Daddy can't keep up. I should start feeding them tomorrow or wed.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

awesome! gonna subscribe to this one as im curious if they breed true.


----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

What are the possible outcomes of this cross?


----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

Does anyone else get creeped out by the surface appearance of a microworm culture. Gives me the willies. Makes my head itch.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

cathayvet said:


> What are the possible outcomes of this cross?


nobody really knows. some believe you'll end with more koi. i guess it depends what the genetic makeup is (marbled gene vs lyonization).


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

*drools* I think I saw that male on Aquabid. I am always tempted to bid on Koi bettas, they are absolutely stunning. 

I'm so sad that a majority of people with spawn logs on this site are from USA, and not Canada T-T I want pretty fishes *sulks*


----------



## Asteig86 (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness--I love Koi bettas. I'm subscribing as well--so curious to see how the babies turn out!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Ow, beautiful pair. I cannot wait to see the fry. Good luck


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Baby koi omg woooo


----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

DEAD, DEAD, DEAD... Large numbers of dead fry on floor of tank and others not dead yet but on floor and a few in the plants. No yet hortz. swimming just going up and down. None in nest and i took dad out earlier because he wasn't doing anything. 
Possible mistakes...Got lazy when setting up breeding tank and used bottled water and betta spa instead of tap and Prime...Beginners bad luck.....fish's first time bad luck...fed too early and that led to poor water. Fed them microworms yesterday. Again Begginer's bad luck...pulled male out too early.
Ques..When to start sponge filter?
Fry all out of nest but still only going up and down. Many sit on floor of 
tank..bad?
I have about a dozen fry in the floating plants and will hope. The female did not produce alot of eggs. Not compared to another female and male breeding in a community tank as i type. Wow was she loaded with eggs. Interesting to see if any fry make it.
Well i will give them a couple of weeks to recover before i start carding them again. and keep you updated if any fry survive. 
Thanks for the interest.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll be honest, I didn't feed for the first week. Lots of plants and little green critters, tones of decomposing IAL in the water too. I left male in to pick them off the bottom and put back in the nest. Dag was frustrating but he eventually picked it up. 

I also broke the rules and had a little DIY sponge filter on super super low (like a bubble every five seconds) in the corner from the very start.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

I usually take the dad out on the third day after hatching. Once the fry are capable of swimming away from the nest and the father needs to chase them in order to catch them, that's when he can be removed.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the deaths but crossing my fingers it works out for you! Parents are gorgeous.


----------

